# Fast gun draws



## punisher73 (Jun 13, 2008)

Just thought I would post these videos for everyone's viewing pleasure.

5 shots/targets in less than a second:





 
Footage of Bob Munden--fastest gun alive


----------



## Kichigai-no-Okami (Jun 13, 2008)

punisher73 said:


> Footage of Bob Munden--fastest gun alive


 

This dude is un-friggin'-real !


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jun 13, 2008)

Long time ago I saw Munden shoot. Now he uses 'funny guns', that is guns that have extra wide hammers, lighten springs, light loads, etc... and his holsters are not made for security, to say the least, but are made for pure speed.

Still he is very very good at speed shooting.

A more realistic look is that of Bill Jordan. He used his border partrol holster, M-19 combat magnum (a .357), and the handgun had stock trigger pull. His only sop to speed was he either used wadcutters or wax bullets (indoor use when crowds were present.)

The Robot Dueller, an electronic tester of  gunsharks skills, has recorded Bills time for draw-and-hit at .27 of a second. A similar device, the McAvoy timer, marked him at .28 of a second. Both instruments include the reaction time of the shooter, who draws only after a signal is given, in the total score.

Notice it includes his reaction time. And he has to hit something.

And if the readers of Martial Talk don't know who Bill Jordan was, well he was a Marine on Entiwetok and Okinawa, Border patrolman, NRA field represenitive, exibition shot, and many other things.

Deaf


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 13, 2008)

I saw Bob Munden shoot in Denver about 15 years ago, definately an incredible experience.


----------

